# Elite tail-high tear... PULLING MY HAIR OUT!



## jbrown31 (Feb 20, 2010)

I've been struggling badly to get rid of this tail-high paper tear. Nothing I do seems to get rid of it, except for raising the rest way up so the arrow points to the sky.

Bow specs: 2010 Elite Z28, 71#, 29.5" DL mods (actually measures out to 30 on the drawboard), ATA 32 3/16", brace 7 7/8", cables are running between the 2nd and 3rd cam timing dots at full draw. 

I set the bow up originally with the center of the arrow passing through the center of the berger holes, and 90-degrees to the string. I have also tried lowering the arrow to the bottom edge of the berger holes, and 90-degrees to the string. No matter what, same result of a tail-high tear.

Does anyone have any suggestions for getting rid of this tear? Thanks.


----------



## Supermag1 (Jun 11, 2009)

If it's in tiller, it's out of time. Probably a twist or two in a cable and you'll be golden.


----------



## jbrown31 (Feb 20, 2010)

Supermag1 said:


> If it's in tiller, it's out of time. Probably a twist or two in a cable and you'll be golden.


Yep, tiller is right on the money... both top and bottom are at 10 5/8". My draw stops are hitting the limbs at the same time when coming to full draw, so that means the cams are in time, correct?


----------



## NP Archery (Jul 29, 2008)

Thinking out loud here.........

string stopper.....is it touching the string at brace? I have seen a SS that had too much string contact cause a bad tear. May want to take it off just to see if anything changes.

D-Loop..... Same here.....make sure the loop is not pinching the nock in any way. Check for proper nock fit while your there as well.

Cams... Sounds like your good here ........I put the bow on the draw board with the dots up so you can look at the timing at full draw. Make sure each cam is at the identical position as the other at FD and that the draw stops are in fact touching at the same time as well. Also check for a bent string peg.

Hope you get it worked out.


----------



## LeEarl (Jun 1, 2002)

Yep, good info here. Check nock pinch and cams. Somewhere you are getting a too fast cam throwing your nock travel off. Just for fun, put a twist into your bottom cable and see what happens. Only do 1 twist no more since your draw stops are hitting the same time now. It might be so close you can not tell the difference without a draw board.


----------



## jbrown31 (Feb 20, 2010)

Thanks for the replies, guys. I will try some of the suggestions later on today and see what happens. When tuning these elite bows, do you guys try to line up any particular timing dot on the cams.... Basically what I'm saying is, is there a certain amount of cam rotation that you've found to be ideal when tuning these bows?


----------



## Zerbert (Dec 2, 2005)

Have you considered trying a limb driver instead of a cable tied on rest?


----------



## jbrown31 (Feb 20, 2010)

Zerbert said:


> Have you considered trying a limb driver instead of a cable tied on rest?


I do have a limb driver just sitting there in my archery box. I've been thinking hard about slapping it on there and giving it a go....


----------



## jbrown31 (Feb 20, 2010)

*Finally got this resolved!*

Ok guys.... First off, thank you to everyone that responded to this thread. I'm new to the tuning thing so your shared information is much appreciated.

I'm extremely happy to say that I got this worked out. I got the cams sync'd and timed EXACTLY... It turned out that the bottom was lagging ever so slightly. A 1/2 twist later is was almost perfect.... Actually I couldn't get it exact... a 1/4 twist would have been perfect, but how do you accomplish that lol? Anyhow, it's damn close to perfect. So while I was at it, I decided to throw my Limbdriver rest on it and take the G5 expert pro off. When I removed it and looked at it in the light just right, there appeared to be marks from fletching contact on the spool! This would undoubtedly cause the high tear! It's dang-near impossible to see it in these pics, but there's a faint diagonal line running from the inside of the left portion of the spool, running 45-degrees downward. There's a matching mark on the right side. I don't know why this was happening, as I've never had issues with this rest before, but I don't care... It's limbdriver from now on.















I put the limbdriver on, set the arrow to run through the berger holes and 90-degrees to the string.... and voila!... no more high tear! Dang that's a relief! Now I just have to work on getting a consistent grip on this bow so I can stay away from the tail-right tears lol.

Here's a pic with the limbdriver set up...


----------



## LeEarl (Jun 1, 2002)

Glad you got it fixed up. :thumb: I hate chasing a tuning issue.......


----------



## TMan51 (Jan 25, 2004)

jbrown31 said:


> Yep, tiller is right on the money... both top and bottom are at 10 5/8". My draw stops are hitting the limbs at the same time when coming to full draw, so that means the cams are in time, correct?


Sounds like you're set up correctly, now consider the difference between "setup" and "tuning". Setup is the starting point for tuning. Tuning is making the changes in Timing/ATA/BH/DL/Centershot that gets your bow, your style, and your shaft to fly properly. Perfect setup, and perfect timing can be the same thing, most of the time, not.


----------

